# Home Depot 1 day sale!



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

HD has a 4 piece Pneumatic Nail gun set on sale for $203.81 Comes with a 7 year warranty.

Freeman Framing/Finish Combo Kit (4-Pieces)-P4FRFNCB - The Home Depot

Anybody have any experience with Freeman nailers?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting.

My nailers are a assortment of Bostitch and Hitachi. About 5 years ago, I bought the Bostitch 18 ga brad nailer and the 1/4 inch crown stapler. These have worked well with no jams or other problems that I can recall.

I also have a 15 ga finish nailer from Harbor Freight. It works OK, but I can't figure out how to remove the nails and change size without shooting up the remaining nails. Finally, out of frustration, I bought a Hitachi 16 ga at the big blue box store. It works great.

I also have owned two 23 ga pin nailers from HF. They were terrible. Now I have a Hitachi 23 ga pin nailer (from the big box store) and it works flawlessly. Really happy with it.

I think I have more than $200 in my nailers but I am happy and that is all that matters.

Good luck. If you decide to buy the nailers, put up a review for us.
Mike


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought them today, free shipping to my house also! Seem to be built with the right parts, like a 1 piece, case hardened hammer and Teflon O-rings. I'll let you know how I like them.


----------

